# Which Piranhamax to buy??



## TheBearFan89

I received some gift cards from family back North for Gander Mountain. I've got a total of $130 and right now I'm looking at fish finders for my kayak, specifically the Humminbird PiranhaMax series. 

Problem is I don't know which to buy. I primarily fish for bass, pike, gills, and crappie. I'm hoping to get around to seriously targeting walleye once the ice melts. I'll just be fishing inland lakes and rivers, and have no plans to get out on the Great Lakes.

I do have a little more money on hand aside from the gift cards. 

*Here's what I've found so far that really interest me*:

PiranhaMax 197c for $100

Details: basic color screen, DualBeamPlus (whatever that means) sonar, water temp & depth 

PiranhaMax 197c DI for $150

Details: basic color screen, Down Imaging sonar, water temp & depth

PiranhaMax 175 for $100

Details: 16-level grayscale screen, dual beam sonar, water temp & depth

PiranhaMax 196ci GPS for $200

Details: basic color screen, GPS, dual beam sonar, water temp & depth
Note: The GPS on this unit is VERY basic (from other reviews I've read) so I have no idea of it actually shows chart-plotting or tracking. 

These are the ones that are in my price range that I can use my gift cards for. I've looked at other finders at Gander Mountain and they're either way out of my price range or haven't the greatest reviews I've seen online. 

So what do ya'll think? Go REAL basic like the 197c, 175...or get something more complex like the 197c DI, 196ci GPS?

Thanks for any input guys!


----------



## Swamp Monster

Go with the Down Imaging unit. Skip the GPS on an inexpensive unit. You buy a feature packed handheld for a better value. Keep in mind that Down Imaging really needs to have the Transducer in the water to work the best. Some have luck with in hull mounting with DI but I have heard most have issues. Keep that in mind with how you plan to rig yours on your kayak


----------



## Swamp Monster

I would buy this one before anything in the Phirana line. Much nicer unit
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...owrance-Mark-5x-DSI-Fishfinder&i=80486&r=view


----------



## Swamp Monster

Dual beam means you have the ability to switch between to sonar cone sizes or degree. One is narrow and is good for deeper water detail, the other is wider and doesn't capture as much detail but lets you see a great bottom area in shallow water. My explanation is very basic but you get the idea.


----------



## TheBearFan89

Swamp Monster said:


> Go with the Down Imaging unit. Skip the GPS on an inexpensive unit. You buy a feature packed handheld for a better value. Keep in mind that Down Imaging really needs to have the Transducer in the water to work the best. Some have luck with in hull mounting with DI but I have heard most have issues. Keep that in mind with how you plan to rig yours on your kayak


Right. I was planning on a homemade scupper mount. Even after folks saying thru-hull does work, I still have my doubts about it working for myself.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheBearFan89

Swamp Monster said:


> I would buy this one before anything in the Phirana line. Much nicer unit
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...owrance-Mark-5x-DSI-Fishfinder&i=80486&r=view


I never noticed that one. I'll look jnto it! Do you know if that line of Lowrance allows a quick-detach? I want to be able to pull the unit off and leave the wiring/transducer at the end of the day 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster

TheBearFan89 said:


> I never noticed that one. I'll look jnto it! Do you know if that line of Lowrance allows a quick-detach? I want to be able to pull the unit off and leave the wiring/transducer at the end of the day
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


RAM makes a mount for it that replaces the Lowrance mount. Get a ram ball for the yak and it's super easy to remove quickly for transport. I'm not sure if that model is quick release or not but most are. I think the Piranha is quick release and I also think RAM makes a ram ball mount for that unit as well.


----------



## abbatoys

I just got the Pirhanamax 196c (or 195 can't recall). Got this just for my river boat so all I wanted was basic water temp and depth. Plan on being able to use it on my yak and possibly for ice fishing. I got mine for 1/2 off at Cabelas around xmas and haven't used it yet.


----------



## TheBearFan89

I've decided to give the Vexilar sp200 a try for $150. It's just a transducer with a unit that sends wifi signals to your iPhone or android.

I like the idea because 1) Vexilar is THE brand to have according to most fisherman. 2) it's comparable to many color fishfinder I've looked at. 3) I can use it on my iPhone (I'm actually going to get a new phone here and I can use my old phone. 4) I imagine it would work great for ice fishing and on a kayak


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

